# Firefox\Mozilla ?



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

...................Just installed Firefox ! How , do I get the top part of the screen too fill itself out with the back , forward and assorted other icons ? I know my screen commands are not being displayed for some reason . I've been able too add basic websites too the bookmark list . IT still hasn't displayed all my favorites menu from IE 8 ! , thanks , fordy


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

View...... Toolbars.... then just click the ones you want to show up. You can customize the commands you want on there too.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

fordy said:


> ...................Just installed Firefox ! How , do I get the top part of the screen too fill itself out with the back , forward and assorted other icons ? I know my screen commands are not being displayed for some reason . I've been able too add basic websites too the bookmark list . IT still hasn't displayed all my favorites menu from IE 8 ! , thanks , fordy


If you installed Firefox 4 beta version, the new interface is completely different as seen here.











If this is the case and you don't like the new interface, download and re-install FF 3.6.x

You may also simply be in fullscreen mode. Press F11 to exit.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I'm trying Firefox 4 Beta 12, but can't say I'm all that thrilled with the changes to the top of the browser as of yet. Lots of wasted space in my opinion. I have the menu bar set to show on mine, which I prefer.


----------

